# Philadelphia Inquirer Rumor - Rasheed Wallace to Sixers?



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

http://www.philly.com/mld/inquirer/sports/7463091.htm 
The article was reported on Hooshype today, and I haven't seen it posted on the boards yet. Basically it states that the Sixers have been inquirering about a Rasheed Wallace for Glenn Robinson and Derrick Coleman trade. Rasheed would probably consider staying with the Sixers after the season, because he is a Philadelphian. But do we really need someone like Rasheed, a headcase who could ruin our team. Of course with guys like Eric Snow and Aaron McKie around he could be redirected.
Has anyone else seen this rumor around, is there any truth to it?
Comments?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

How do you think he and Iverson would get along?? Would it be bad for Allen?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Sheed in Philly would work out... You can't question the energy and talent he bring's to the court... Plus... He hasn't had the silly on court episode's of a few year's ago... Honestly... He'd be AI's ideal second scoring threat without having a defensive liability at the same time... Just my opinion.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Id take Sheed, but i havent seen this one anywhere.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I'll take Sheed. I believe he just needs a change of team to get his focus back. It's no secret that he's as talented as any big man in the NBA. He can shoot the 3, post up and he isn't too shabby on the defensive side.

Big Dog and DC is a little too much for Sheed; but Big Dog alone for Sheed straight up I can take.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Andre</b>!
> Big Dog and DC is a little too much for Sheed; but Big Dog alone for Sheed straight up I can take.


I agree with you that Robinson and Coleman are too much for Rasheed, but it wouldn't work cap-wise if both weren't included. Unless of course instead of Coleman we packaged someone like Todd and filler. Then it could possibly work, I wonder what the Blazer fans think about this trade...


----------



## Ace Gunner (Jun 18, 2003)

i don't think that the sixers should make this trade cause what can sheed give us what big dog and dc cant?

both a are still good for at least 15 points each and they regularly grab 10 boards each so what would be the difference if we got sheed?
of course both are often injured and aren't the youngest players anymore but so is rasheed...


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Give Robinson and Todd Mac, that would work salary wise.


----------



## Ace Gunner (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> Give Robinson and Todd Mac, that would work salary wise.


well why should the blazers be interessted on macculloch, who didn't play for such a long time?


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Blazers are obviously looking to trade and make changes because it obviously hasn't been working out there in Portland for awhile. Sheed just doesn't fit in there, it's simple. Too many bad offcourt players in one team, it just won't work out.

Big Dog and Todd Macc seems OK for me; I'd pull the trigger. Sheed would be a monster in the Eastern conference. However, I doubt this deal will happen.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

I too doubt this deal will happen..


> i don't think that the sixers should make this trade cause what can sheed give us what big dog and dc cant?


The difference between Sheed and those two is Sheed's Versatility.. Mobility and Defense... Sheed's not injury prone and's never been high on the night life.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

I was just making the trade work.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*yeah*

Although I wouldn't mind seeing Glenn Robinson go, DC would be tough.


We need DC'S experience, and leadership throughout the season. Glenn Robinson is a joke. He can't fit into this system. It is a lost cause. I would rather give up someone else, but who????


Anyway, Rasheed is a good player. He is not a great player. He hasn't shown he can play as a superstar.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

You don't need a superstar beside AI, just a scoring post player, with some defensive skill's... I agree that it'd be tough to lose DC now... But... How many year's does he really have left?... I agree that this deal is unlikely, but I'd dump DC & GRob for Sheed without hesitation.


----------

